# Caller ID hack. How does it work?



## AHammer16 (Mar 19, 2006)

I am interested in doing the caller ID hack and was wondering a couple things.

Where does it display the info? Where on the screen? 

How long does the info stay on the screen? 

What info is included? name and number?


Thanks again all.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

AHammer16 said:


> I am interested in doing the caller ID hack and was wondering a couple things.
> 
> Where does it display the info? Where on the screen?
> 
> ...


It shows up at the top of you TV screen. 
It stays for a few seconds after the phone stops ringing. 
Shows Name and Number.


----------



## AHammer16 (Mar 19, 2006)

Thanks. Is there a way to activate this option with out zippering? I am going to go look at the hack FAQ.


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

AHammer16 said:


> Thanks. Is there a way to activate this option with out zippering? I am going to go look at the hack FAQ.


It doesn't nesecearily need to be zippered just hacked, Zippering is just the easiest way to get the basic hacks into a D* Tivo, Including caller id.


----------



## Jameson_Prod (Jan 3, 2005)

NCID Caller ID lets you set fonts, colors, background, size, location on the screen, and legnth of time on the screen. A simply edit of a well laid out config file sets everything for you. With a bash command using out2osd you can experiment and lay out the display any way you like it. In the alias file, you can create alias for any numbers you like as well as what to display on blocked numbers and unavailable nnumbers.

Good luck.


----------



## damnitjim (Feb 3, 2005)

Jameson_Prod said:


> NCID Caller ID lets you set fonts, colors, background, size, location on the screen, and legnth of time on the screen. A simply edit of a well laid out config file sets everything for you. With a bash command using out2osd you can experiment and lay out the display any way you like it. In the alias file, you can create alias for any numbers you like as well as what to display on blocked numbers and unavailable nnumbers.
> 
> Good luck.


could you tell me more about how to do this or send me a link to something
Thanks


----------



## Jameson_Prod (Jan 3, 2005)

Try this out for starters......

NCID


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

Aren't you supposed to avoid plugging a phone line into a hacked TiVo??


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

nope you have to avoid letting it call out


----------



## alert5 (Nov 16, 2003)

CallerID is a huge convenience. If all zipper provided was this one feature it would be worth the effort.

Unfortunately something isn't quite right and it periodically quits working and you have to run the tweak script to get it going again.

I have just our main zippered box running the server/client NCID software, so it is not a dueling server issue. I don't know how to troubleshoot the issue, but suspect fakecall has something to do with it failing.

Our best success has been a two week duration with NCID working fine. Sometimes it quits after a day or two.

If anyone can figure this out, I'd put my money on Gunny.


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

alert5 said:


> CallerID is a huge convenience. If all zipper provided was this one feature it would be worth the effort.
> 
> Unfortunately something isn't quite right and it periodically quits working and you have to run the tweak script to get it going again.
> 
> ...


Try this.


----------



## alert5 (Nov 16, 2003)

> I switched the phone line to a different unit that would not connect at all and now all is well.


I guess I'm too dense but I recall reading this and still have no idea what it means.

I have one phone line and all drops have DSL filters on them. Where do I plug in to accomplish what your saying?


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

alert5 said:


> I guess I'm too dense but I recall reading this and still have no idea what it means.
> 
> I have one phone line and all drops have DSL filters on them. Where do I plug in to accomplish what your saying?


Try this thread post #7.


----------

